# Taliban chosing AR 's



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Since the Taliban got a hold of a massive pile of our weapons, I'm seeing most carrying AR's now.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I wonder if they'll be able to find ammo?


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe that will free up supplies of 7.62x39 for my old SKS.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Darn should have removed the firing pins before we left.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Russian ammo should be plentiful for them since it will be no longer sold here.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> Russian ammo should be plentiful for them since it will be no longer sold here.


They might have told Biden that they need it more than us. I haven't thought of a better explanation for the sanction of an imported product about 20th on the list.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

they should have overloaded a number of rounds and mixed them in with the regular stuff so that they randomly blow up the rifle in their hands. think someone did this in Vietnam.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> They might have told Biden that they need it more than us. I haven't thought of a better explanation for the sanction of an imported product about 20th on the list.


That wouldn’t surprise me one bit.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> That wouldn’t surprise me one bit.


Yea...when you walk away from a perfectly good fleet of planes,tanks,humvees, mine sweepers and other heavy artillery...what's a stock pile of AR's and few million rds of ammo?

Of course...maybe turning over massive amounts of perfectly good equip./artillery to the Taliban was part of the deal made to not harm the deserted Americans they left behind until they can get them out.

For the lack of better words...Incredibly sad whatever the case...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Yea...when you walk away from a perfectly good fleet of planes,tanks,humvees, mine sweepers and other heavy artillery...what's a stock pile of AR's and few million rds of ammo?
> 
> Of course...maybe turning over massive amounts of perfectly good equip./artillery to the Taliban was part of the deal made to not harm the deserted Americans they left behind until they can get them out.
> 
> For the lack of better words...Incredibly sad whatever the case...


Sad indeed. I’m actually sickened by it all.


----------



## BuckeyeSixFive (Jul 29, 2016)

It really is sad


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Sad indeed. I’m actually sickened by it all.


Me too...


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Suicide bombs now.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Was really embarrassed when I saw the photo of Taliban wearing our gear.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

privateer said:


> they should have overloaded a number of rounds and mixed them in with the regular stuff so that they randomly blow up the rifle in their hands. think someone did this in Vietnam.


Pack misc
rounds with C4


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It's pathetic and make's me sick. How many people are going to die at the hand's of our own equipment that was given to the Taliban?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You can bet the planes and choppers are in a Russian or Chinese (or both) facility as we speak being picked apart for thier strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Muddy said:


> It's pathetic and make's me sick. How many people are going to die at the hand's of our own equipment that was given to the Taliban?


for the next 50-years too as other foes pick apart our technology. well, then again i guess they steal it daily from our government research facilities and ship it home. so perhaps it is a moot point...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I would gladly give ten fold of what we left over, just to get the F! out with everyone and anyone that needed to be out. There has never ever in the history of that country been Peace.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Dovans said:


> I would gladly give ten fold of what we left over, just to get the F! out with everyone and anyone that needed to be out. There has never ever in the history of that country been Peace.


I am an old vet and it sickens my stomach. It took North Vietnam 2 years to take over the south. 11 days. What a joke.I hope the day comes when they get tired of what their in for and ask for help. Then the good old USA can tell them where they can stick it..


----------

